# Will Jona survive in Dubai ?



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm moving to Dubai this week but I haven't accomplished anything yet! 
No apartment no driving license no bank account  I'm a normal!!
I'll start working next Sunday and the company is offering me 7 days stay in a hotel. Is it enough time to find an apartment specially that my salary is low! I'm a young fresh graduate female my package is a total of 11,500AED! Will I survive in Dubai !!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can't get a driving license or bank account without a visa/letter from your employer anyway, so I wouldn't worry about that. 7 days isn't long enough to sort out accommodation though, I'd ask for a month, that's what most reputable firms offer.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Jona said:


> I'm moving to Dubai this week but I haven't accomplished anything yet!
> No apartment no driving license no bank account  I'm a normal!!
> I'll start working next Sunday and the company is offering me 7 days stay in a hotel. Is it enough time to find an apartment specially that my salary is low! I'm a young fresh graduate female my package is a total of 11,500AED! Will I survive in Dubai !!


Computer says no


----------



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

Jona won't survive Then


----------



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

I do have a residence in Dubai and I'm not converting it to the company so that's a good thing I guess! Plus I have a Qatari driving licinse so I'm hoping I'll only do a road exam without classes ! But thank u guys for replying !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where are you from Jona? That dictates how your dl will get transferred (or not get transferred). If you get a rental car, you can drive on your international dl. Make sure you have an 'international' license though. The rental company might not ask for it, but I dont think the insurance will cover you if you get in an accident and you dont actually have it. Probly want a car to go look at places and get the bank stuff done. You can sort out shared housing situation, which is probly what you are going to need to be in on that sort of salary, in that amount of time. The bank seems easy enough. Once you get have and have your letter from your employer, pick one and in a few hours that will be done. Check dubizzle to see what you can find and line up to see a few places. Good luck.


----------



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

I can't share accommodation I don't like! I'm welling to pay 3200 per month for a nice studio.. I hope! I'm coming from Qatar where my family live and I'm giving up alot to start my career path.. I'm not seeking financial advg I'm trying to work in the field I have passion for! 
Thank you for your advice it's much appreciated, ill let u know how will go with me hehehe mission impossiable 
I'll try getting international license from Qatar ! Although I read RTA would accept converting my Qatari license !


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jona said:


> I can't share accommodation I don't like! I'm welling to pay 3200 per month for a nice studio.. I hope! I'm coming from Qatar where my family live and I'm giving up alot to start my career path.. I'm not seeking financial advg I'm trying to work in the field I have passion for!
> Thank you for your advice it's much appreciated, ill let u know how will go with me hehehe mission impossiable
> I'll try getting international license from Qatar ! Although I read RTA would accept converting my Qatari license !


Well, 3200 per month is reasonable for a decent studio but not sure whether it will be furnished or not. Best practice for you is to give it a try on dubizzle at Least you prepare list of numbers prior to your arrival so you would save time. 

Just make sure where your office will be located to decide where to live. 

As for driving license, since you have a valid GCC driving license it wont be a problem to give you local one which will be valid for 6 months in case you are on visit visa and once you get your residence visa you will be able to get the permit driving license which is valid for 10 years, I think. 

Your challenges I think will be renting house without residence visa as you won't be able to have DEWA (Dubai electricity and water authority). Your best options will be to find a monthly rental house to avoid all these till you get your visa. The second challenge will be with renting car as they won't rent you a car unless you have a residence visa - your chances here is to rent the car from the airport rentals agencies. 

As for the bank account you don't have to worry as your company normally will take care of that. And its better this way as they will be able to transfer your salary into this account and you will be legible for credit cards and at least check books. 

Hmmm, that's what I can think for now and please guys correct me if I'm wrong with any of he above information. 

Good luck with your career in Dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

She can rent a car before getting visa on her visit visa. Once has a resident visa, her international license is no longer valid in the uae and thus if gets in accident, she isn't covered. If this applies to someone w gcc license though ???? Am unsure.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Why does Jona speak in third person? 

Jona can survive provided she is willing to make some sacrifices, like driving a modest car (or using public transportation), eating at home, not drinking, no partying and no shopping.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> She can rent a car before getting visa on her visit visa. Once has a resident visa, her international license is no longer valid in the uae and thus if gets in accident, she isn't covered. If this applies to someone w gcc license though ???? Am unsure.


Well, that's what I said, renting a car at the airport is not a problem whether on visit or residence. I was not sure if local renting agencies allowing this. 

Yes once the residence visa issued the international driving license is not valid. But as long as you have any GCC valid driving license you can issue a local UAE driving license even if you on visit visa yet it is valid for 6 months only if my memory doesn't fail me again.


----------



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank u ta2ta2 much appreciated ) I'm getting all the numbers as you said !
Dizzyizzy!! Thx I have no idea why I talked like that! Hhh sorry !


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jona said:


> Thank u ta2ta2 much appreciated ) I'm getting all the numbers as you said !
> Dizzyizzy!! Thx I have no idea why I talked like that! Hhh sorry !


Hopefully it helps and makes you less frustrated  

Anyways, you may email me at anytime with any other inquiries even after you arrive here and will be glad to response as much as possible. 

Cheers.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

hey jona,

dont panic! now is the time for adventure! (actually any time is a good time for adventure!)

you're young, your motivated, you have a passion, don't let anything deter you from that.

you will do just fine in Dubai, just make sure you do your research and budget your salary and balance your finances. you can manage to live a comfortable lifestyle on the salary you are getting, just be smart 

welcome to dubai and remember, you are not alone-- the place is built on adventurers like yourself!



beenie


----------



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

My God I always knew Dubai rocks but now I know Its bcuz of ppl like you guys! 
Thank YOU  I already feel better thx again .. 

Just one last think as you mentioned monthly basis rent will be better for me, any recommendation on how to find some! Cuz online is very difficult and I can only find in international city and not a big fan after reading some reviews !


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

theres tons of monthly basis stuff around the marina and JBR, you can easily look under "rooms for rent" on dubizzle to check out whats available (there's always tons of stuff)

depending on where you're going to be working, you'll definitely want to find a place close to you. 

good luck! 

beenie


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jona said:


> Thank u ta2ta2 much appreciated ) I'm getting all the numbers as you said !
> Dizzyizzy!! Thx I have no idea why I talked like that! Hhh sorry !


LOL - no worries, it just kind of reminded me of Elmo!!  








:focus:


----------



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

Hahahahaha!! That was silly of me


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Reg. your question on paying the rent monthly - there are some (few) landlords who may take 12 cheques, however 4 or 6 is more common. So if you really want your own studio, be prepared with 4 months rent, 1 month deposit, and 5% agents fees (unless you rent directly from the landlord). 

I understand what you say about now wanting to share, but I think that at least initially that would be your best option. There are some really cool young expats sharing villas and is just a matter of finding the right ones to share with  Once you are settled, have saved some money know the city better, know which buildings to avoid etc you can move to your own studio.


----------



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea I understand and I lime that but as you said finding the right ones to share with .. It's very diffecult specially I'm running out of time  
Thank you for your reply I'll try finding a 12 cheque rent or so.. Otherwise I'll be staying in a hotel ( 



dizzyizzy said:


> Reg. your question on paying the rent monthly - there are some (few) landlords who may take 12 cheques, however 4 or 6 is more common. So if you really want your own studio, be prepared with 4 months rent, 1 month deposit, and 5% agents fees (unless you rent directly from the landlord).
> 
> I understand what you say about now wanting to share, but I think that at least initially that would be your best option. There are some really cool young expats sharing villas and is just a matter of finding the right ones to share with  Once you are settled, have saved some money know the city better, know which buildings to avoid etc you can move to your own studio.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Jona said:


> Is it enough time to find an apartment specially that my salary is low! I'm a young fresh graduate female my package is a total of 11,500AED! Will I survive in Dubai !!


With AED. 11,500 ,Jona will live lavishly  
Not that low salary ,but dunno if you're highly qualified so different views ......


----------



## samsexpat (Mar 5, 2012)

Jona
Don't be shy
1- you have the right to ask your company to provide you a free 1 week accommodation until u find one. 
- greens have good studios 
- international city - phase 2 or Nakheel buildings only 
- motor city 
And all depends in which area you will be working. 

Driving lic, yes that was applicable earlier & it's true it depends what passport u carry. For me as a Lebanese they transferred it. 

Good luck  welcome to the real life. I hope that I always stay in the university stage.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

To decide where to live you need to know where you're gonna work... So if you tell where's your office located it will be easier for people to suggest options for you  Good Luck!


----------



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

ibkiss thank u )
Samsexpert.. Trust me university is the best stage in ur life hhh but all is gd I think this is the first real step I take in life 
Eng Khaled .. Thx for ur suggestions, the office is in zaid road but they will move to jlt some time later.. So with my budget theres Norah I find a studio in such places ..


----------



## Jona (Mar 4, 2012)

Noway* (autocorrect sucks) lol


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

in jlt you can find. Search dubizzle


----------

